# mit Visual Basic in Outlook Kalender Termin anlegen



## oernilein (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo, 

als Newbee in Sachen Visual Basic, habe ich ein Programm geschrieben, welches eine Terminplanung enthält. Ich möchte nun, beim anlegen eines Termins diesen so speichern, dass er beim Aufruf von Outlook dort ebenfalls drin steht. 

Sodaß ich nicht extra in Outlook diesen Termin erneut eintragen muss. 
Gibt es so eine Möglichkeit? Wenn ja wäre ich für ein paar  Tipps und einen Lösungsansatz sehr, sehr dankbar.


----------



## simonef (24. Juni 2004)

Hallo oernilein,

Als Verweis die MicrosoftOffice Library einbinden.
Dann zum Testen das als Form_Load

Private Sub Form_Load()
Dim ooutlook As New Outlook.Application
Dim termin As Outlook.AppointmentItem
Set termin = ooutlook.CreateItem(olAppointmentItem)

termin.ReminderSet = True
termin.AllDayEvent = True
termin.Body = "Ein Termin"
termin.Duration = 20
termin.Start = #12/31/1992 12:00:00 PM#      'Je nach Ländereinstellung
termin.Subject = "Test"
termin.Display                'Das Zeigt dir den Termin gleich an

End Sub

Zusätzliche Eigenschaften findest du in der Objectlibrary.
Wenn der Termin nicht angezeigt wird solltest du den Termin speichern und Outlook beenden:
termin.Save
ooutlook.Quit

cu
simone


----------



## Philipp9494 (22. August 2006)

Hi 
bei mir zeigt es leider immer hier:

Dim ooutlook As New Outlook.Application
Dim termin As Outlook.AppointmentItem

den Fehler:

Fehler bei Kompilieren:
Benutzerdefinierter Typ nicht definiert

an, obwohl ich den Verweis Microsoft Office... angehackelt habe?

kann mir hier jemand helfen

Lg

Philipp9494


----------



## DevHB (22. August 2006)

Hi,

Objekte *NIE* mit Dim As New XXX deklarieren, sie werden niemals richtig terminiert:

```
Dim DimAs As VBA.Collection
    Dim DimAsNew As New VBA.Collection

    Debug.Print "Collections vor dem Instanzieren:"
    Debug.Print vbTab & "DimAs    = " & TypeName$(DimAs)
    Debug.Print vbTab & "DimAsNew = " & TypeName$(DimAsNew)

    Set DimAs = New VBA.Collection
    Set DimAsNew = New VBA.Collection

    Debug.Print "Collections nach dem Instanzieren:"
    Debug.Print vbTab & "DimAs    = " & TypeName$(DimAs)
    Debug.Print vbTab & "DimAsNew = " & TypeName$(DimAsNew)

    Set DimAs = Nothing
    Set DimAsNew = Nothing

    Debug.Print "Collections nach dem Entladen:"
    Debug.Print vbTab & "DimAs    = " & TypeName$(DimAs)
    Debug.Print vbTab & "DimAsNew = " & TypeName$(DimAsNew)
```


----------



## Philipp9494 (23. August 2006)

Hi

Danke, werde es so bald wie möglich versuchen....


Philipp9494


----------

